# Fakten !



## Rocklandbiker (2. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

da die Moderatoren den Thread geschlossen haben, möchte ich auf diesem Wege Stellung zu meinen Aussagen geben.

Bei BERGWERK ist der Ofen aus !! *DIES IST MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG!!!*

*An alle Moderatoren, ich hoffe ich darf meine Meinung in diesem Lande und vor allem in diesem Forum offen sagen ?*

Die Entscheidung Industrieregale oder Mountainbikerahmen ist gefallen. *MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG zu dem Verhalten seitens BERGWERK resultierend aus den nachzulesenden Erfahrungen verschiedener Forumsmitglieder in den vergangenen MONATEN.*
Anthony soll gestern gekündigt worden sein. *Anthony ist seit Freitag definitiv nicht mehr bei BERGWERK (hat mir ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter und wenige Minuten später Anthony telefonisch mitgeteilt und somit bestätigt.)*


----------



## Nomercy (2. März 2005)

Meine Meinung: Durch die neue "Politik" hat sich Bergwerk im High-End-Segment verabschiedet. Der Ofen ist somit aus. Das habe ich auch meinem Bergwerk-Premium-Händler mitgeteilt. Alles was ich zuletzt erlebte, war - mit Verlaub gesagt und im Gegensatz zur Ausgangsphilosophie (oh Mann, mir wird schlecht) - eine unwürdige Stümperei. Lediglich der Händler  hat durch sein Auftreten zum guten Ruf der Marke Bergwerk beigetragen. Für Bergwerk ist es heute also - was mich angeht - zu  spät.
Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Um keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen zulassen, ich liebe mein Mercury! 
Und ich hoffe, das dieses Forum sich dem Radsport verpflichtet fühlt. Und nicht primär der Industrie, die allzuoft nur aus Leidenschaft Geld macht.
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (2. März 2005)

mal sehen wem es diesmal wieder nicht schmeckt und wer diesmal wieder alles falsch interpretiert  
in letzter Zeit läuft hier einiges falsch  

@rocky
sag dem toni bei Gelegenheit, dass ich mich auch freuen würde wenn er uns besuchen würde!

ich hoffe dieser thread artet nicht aus und es kommt wieder ruhe ins forum!

gruß,
david


----------



## Nomercy (2. März 2005)

daif schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hoffe dieser thread artet nicht aus und es kommt wieder ruhe ins forum!
> gruß, david



Daif, das hier ein Fred ausartet ist doch die absolute Ausnahme. Ich finde, das ist einer der kultiviertesten Bereiche hier im Forum. Manchmal auch emotional, aber das ist doch gewollt! Oder?
Gruß, Nomercy


----------

